# indoor/outdoor gun range builders



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

We would like have an indoor/outdoor gun range built by professionals. I have searched the internet for 2 days now and can't find any builders here in TX. Does anyone know of any gun range builders here in TX? :lonergr:


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 11, 2009)

If you are a member of the NRA give them a call. If anyone can help ya in this they likely will be able to.


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you,
They'll be returning my call today.:clap:


----------

